# Sunglow boa



## buffcoat (Dec 28, 2012)

This is one of Vince's boas from his collection. Pictures do not do this guy justice 











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saintanger (Dec 28, 2012)

nice looking boa, love the pattern on his tale.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 28, 2012)

Who hasnt got a sunglow these days....


----------



## Clarke.93 (Dec 28, 2012)

Perth?


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

You can get them Australia????:facepalm:


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 28, 2012)

No, you can't. Remember all your previous threads and questions about exotics? No one said they have one in Australia...


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 28, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> You can get them Australia????:facepalm:



As furiousgeorge has said, No you cant - Buffcoat is in America.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 28, 2012)

Great colours! And his tail patten is awesome! Such a cutie I wish we could have them in Australia!


----------



## Clarke.93 (Dec 28, 2012)

Is snowman in 'merica


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 28, 2012)

He might be visiting the USA but normally he lives in Perth. Im not sure what Snow was inferring but it does show that anyone can grab a pic off the Internet and claim 'look what I have' ( not suggesting that is what the OP has done )


----------



## Shotta (Dec 28, 2012)

sunglow boas are cooly cool thanks for sharing 8)
also may i ask what "strain/line" it is etc lipstick,sharp


----------



## Snowman (Dec 28, 2012)

My sunglow is in Vienna at a reptile expo I went too last year....










Thousand more pictures... but you get the idea... The hard part is getting them back


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

Are my question was a rhetorical question ,I already knew the answer,. Great looking snake though.


----------



## sharky (Dec 28, 2012)

Ooh I love sunglows! A few friends of mine have a pair in America called Bonnie & Clyde! They are absolutely stunning  I lpove yours <3


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 28, 2012)

Snowman said:


> View attachment 275434
> 
> Who hasnt got a sunglow these days....


Ha Ha luv it!
Oh yeah lovely snake, are there ugly snakes?


----------



## big_dad_13 (Dec 28, 2012)

My local hospital is like an exotic pet shop cobras, corns, boas, camellions and anything else you can think of. they got it.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

What are you talking about they are glorious snake not ugly.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 28, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> What are you talking about they are glory's snake not ugly.



Who is Glory and how do you know it's her snake?


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

I made a spelling mistake. I meant to say glorious instead of glory's ,you may have noticed I did correct myself, now back to the sunglow boa ,fantastic snake good colours and patterns.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 29, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> I made a spelling mistake. I meant to say glorious instead of glory's ,you may have noticed I did correct myself, now back to the sunglow boa ,fantastic snake good colours and patterns.



Also it needs an a... " they are glorious snake not ugly". It should read: "they are a glorious snake, they are not ugly".


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

*****SIREN****** Grammar and Spelling Police on their way


----------



## Snowman (Dec 29, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> *****SIREN****** Grammar and Spelling Nazis on their way



Quick everyone under 16 run!!! Unless you go to a private school


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

Come on can we get back on topic now I really am enjoying reading about this snake. Oh an sharky1o5 they are already here dern dern dern deeerrrn 

- - - Updated - - -

I can handle a spelling and gramma Nazis.


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 29, 2012)

Snowman said:


> My sunglow is in Vienna at a reptile expo I went too last year....
> 
> View attachment 275445
> View attachment 275448
> ...


love the spiders! there are alot of things i would buy in these photos, sadly i cant 

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles4me said:


> Are my question was a rhetorical question ,I already knew the answer,. Great looking snake though.


that was not a rhetorical question, you didnt know the answer... :/


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes it was ,I knew that sunglow boas were not native to Australia meaning that you can't keep them in Australia so I knew the answer, and if it was not a rhetorical question I would not have inserted this smiley: :facepalm:

- - - Updated - - -

No mean to be rude towards you I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok then 



Reptiles4me said:


> Come on can we get back on topic now I really am enjoying reading about this snake. Oh *an (and)* sharky1o5 they are already here dern dern dern deeerrrn
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I can handle *a* spelling and *gramma (grammar)* Nazi*s*.


*
Take your pick with the "a" and "s" - either speak singularly or plurally, not both in the same sentence.... Your options were: 

a) I can handle spelling and gramma (sic) Nazis (Plural), or 
b) I can handle a spelling and gramma (sic) Nazi (Singular). *

Who says you can't learn new skills on a reptile forum!?!


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 29, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Ha Ha luv it!
> Oh yeah lovely snake, are there ugly snakes?


Oh yeah lovely snake, are there ugly snakes?[/QUOTE]
Oh yeah lovely snake, ARE----THERE----UGLY----SNAKES? didn't say the sunglow was ugly.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 29, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Ok then
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I thought he got suspended.. Guess it was only short lived?


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

Grammar and Spelling *police* strike again, lol


----------



## Snowman (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure it's appropriate to make light of the word Nazi....


----------



## Shotta (Dec 29, 2012)

Snowman said:


> My sunglow is in Vienna at a reptile expo I went too last year....
> 
> View attachment 275445
> View attachment 275448
> ...



lol soooo jealous


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep but I will let Stevo2 pick on me for 2 reasons.
reason 1. Because I said I would be a bit more careful with my spelling and gramma.
reason 2. Because I'm learning from my mistakes ,actually I should be thanking Stevo2 because the more he poits out my mistakes the more I learn and I'm very happy to learn any day of the week.


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Not sure it's appropriate to make light of the word Nazi....



My apologies....I'll edit it out and replace it with police


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep me too.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 29, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Yep but I will let Stevo2 pick on me for 2 reasons.
> reason 1. Because I said I would be a bit more careful with my spelling and gramma.
> reason 2. Because I'm learning from my mistakes ,actually I should be thanking Stevo2 because the more he poits out my mistakes the more I learn and I'm very happy to learn any day of the week.



No one is picking on you. It's just frustrating to make sense of some of the things you write.

- - - Updated - - -



Nilesh said:


> lol soooo jealous



The whole time your there.. You're thinking "Surely I could get that back in my pocket!". Glad my wife didnt let me though


----------

